# Anyone sell adjustable feet stands for 40gal hex tanks or stands with adj. feet?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wondering if anyone custom makes such stands or sells such stands with adjustable feet. My fish/garden area is in the basement where I want it to be because I want close access to the the sinks for my hydroponics draining and such.

I have a I think 5% slope towards the in ground drain. This is why I'm looking for an adjustable feet tank. Thanbks in advance.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Definitely won't be cheap for a custom hex stand. Adding adjustable leveling nuts shouldn't be much of a problem for a welder.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

What I did with the metal stands I have is weld a nut inside the bottom of the tube leg (I used a 5/8"nut as it fit nicely inside the 1 1/4" tubing) and used socket head bolts fully threaded for the feet. I used the socket heads rather than hex heads to get more bearing surface and make it easier to adjust. There are adjusters with feet around a ball so the foot stays flat on the floor. I have a few somewhere, but don't know where to get them. My guess would be an industrial supply. There are also knock in threaded sections of the type used on the bottom of couches that allow you to thread a bolt in, for use in wood.


----------



## Used_Stuff (Nov 5, 2010)

i haven't seen one for a hex, but they do make stands with adjustable footing

like this one: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Used-Newly-Painted-2-Tier-Metal-Stand-W0QQAdIdZ240508587


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Lee Valley Tools sells adjustable feet that you could put onto your existing stand.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

What about any places in the GTA that well metal hex 40gal stands w or w/o adj. feet? Can people drop name/locations for me?


----------

